# Cub Cadet XT2 with Kohler Engine



## Joe Folsom (Mar 15, 2020)

I have a Cub Cadet XT2 Enduro Series tractor with a kohler engine, has anyone seen a problem with that engine blowing smoke(oil)


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My wife has one and her's will blow off a puff of oil smoke on startup. Not a lot, just a quick puff. I don't think it has anything to do with the engine internally, I think what happens is some oil vapor from the crankcase breather collects in the front plenum area of the carb and gets sucked in during start up, Has not been an issue in 600 hours, it just does it and I ignore it (and keep the oil full on the dipstick). Oil is the cheapest thing you will ever use in it anyway. I use the same oil in all my power equipment (tractors, tillers and mowers, Shell Rotella T6 5-40. cars and trucks too. My Kawaski on my mower don't do that, just hers with the Kohler.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Kohler Service Bulletin #309.....


----------

